# Who would like to ride my horse?



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

I have had a lot of people say this that and the other lately, so i am extending an offer....It isnt that i dont think people could, it is just i have seen the good, the bad and the downright dangerous (think someone trying to put a PONY sized standing martingale on her to control her :O )



Im all seriousness, i have had sobe fab responses and very kind thoughts from fellow HHO'ers so i extend this offer to have a sit on the neddy 



















and this could be your view point


----------



## JFTDWS (16 February 2012)

She's lovely, but it looks a long way down to me


----------



## MeganLindsx (16 February 2012)

Can you ship her to Surrey?


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

Is is cobfather scared? 

sure ill ship her to surrey....i said ride not keep  I am rather fond of bonehead


----------



## Louise_88 (16 February 2012)

I'm more of a lurker but I love your mare. If you can ship her up north a bit I would jump on the offer lol, she looks lovely if a little opinionated.


----------



## martlin (16 February 2012)

No, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## JFTDWS (16 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			Is is cobfather scared? 

Click to expand...

The cobfather believes that ONLY cobs and ponies are worthy of the glory of being ridden by the cobfather.

It's not so far to fall off a pony


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

@ merry - thank you, i bounce back rather well 

@louise - sure why not  she has a personality and a half! Whatever you do, do not leave cups of coffee anywhere....

@martlin - fair dos  she isnt everyones cup of tea (though i might steal your grey)

@ JFTD - cobs cant go fast enough for you to fall off  Your argument is invalid


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 February 2012)

What's her story?


----------



## Chloe..x (16 February 2012)

Hello attention seeking


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

Chloe..x said:



			Hello attention seeking
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JFTDWS (16 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			@ JFTD - cobs cant go fast enough for you to fall off  Your argument is invalid 

Click to expand...

Don't need to go fast to slip off their round, fat, barrel-like bodies


----------



## quirky (16 February 2012)

groundhog day.

Last thread deleted, so rather than mull over why, start off another one to try and become the centre of attention.

No thanks to the offer .


----------



## JFTDWS (16 February 2012)

Merry Crisis said:



			I thought you were very very busy, but you seem to have been on the forum or watching television all day............. and hey ho you are still here!!
		
Click to expand...

I thought she had horses to feed and bellys [sic] to fill


----------



## dafthoss (16 February 2012)

^^ Pahhha at your last post 

Erm if I thought I could ride half of her I would love to as she is super talented but unfortunatly I think it would end in disaster  and I'm with JFTD its to far to fall 

(did your other post get pulled or am I going blind? I was just about to catch up with it )


----------



## Puppy (16 February 2012)

quirky said:



			groundhog day.

Last thread deleted, so rather than mull over why, start off another one to try and become the centre of attention.

No thanks to the offer .
		
Click to expand...

Amen!


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

blazingsaddles said:



			What's her story?
		
Click to expand...

Ill summerise

Bought at three and helped break her in ( i was working at a professional dressage yard).
4 years old - resident trainer moved yards and me and dee moved with him. competes in a few affiliated events, winning every time out, competes in Young Horse Classes. I get very injured at work and everything grinds to a halt.
5 years old, she goes to live at an event riders yard, turned away for a while to regain her condition (do not ask) then rebroken.
6 years old - sent to a dressage trainers yard. I was on the sidelines as too scared to ride but i wasnt liking what i saw and so had to take over the ride of her. Shes opinionated but not too bad at times.
7 years old - she learns to bolt. And i do not mean run off i mean blind panic bolt through fences etc.
8 years old - she goes down on the road with me after rearing excessively for half an hour and high speed reversing. I stop riding for a while and work her on the ground (she was still in a snaffle or pelham at this point) I rebreak her and reschool her and she stops rearing. 
9 years old start competing her, winning elementaries but find with the more work and the stronger she gets the more i need a little help to hold her a bit. She is a love lovely horse on the ground but is so different when you ride her, constantly wired. BUT she is happier in her double then her snaffle. I have tried riding in her snaffle since but she bolts...


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

waves at chloe, puppy and quirky  

*offers freshly made chocolate brownies*


----------



## only_me (16 February 2012)

quirky said:



			groundhog day.

Last thread deleted, so rather than mull over why, start off another one to try and become the centre of attention.

No thanks to the offer .
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, also agree.


----------



## Spring Feather (16 February 2012)

I would take you up on the offer if I was in your country.  And I would even ride her in a snaffle


----------



## Goldenstar (16 February 2012)

Thankyou very much for your kind offer to ride your lovely mare I am afraid at this time I must decline because I am very busy instructing lawyers  to comb the statute books looking for a law that it has recently been brought to my attention may exist that prevents me riding as my surgeon would prefer I did not ride I sure you will understand why I must reject your kind offer


----------



## JFTDWS (16 February 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Thankyou very much for your kind offer to ride your lovely mare I am afraid at this time I must decline because I am very busy instructing lawyers  to comb the statute books looking for a law that it has recently been brought to my attention may exist that prevents me riding as my surgeon would prefer I did not ride I sure you will understand why I must reject your kind offer
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			I would take you up on the offer if I was in your country.  And I would even ride her in a snaffle 

Click to expand...

Go for it  if you can you are more then welcome  i cant, last time i did we bolted and she threw herself around a 20x40 arena. They feel small when you remember dee is 17hh


----------



## Ancient Hacker (16 February 2012)

BH, I'd love to take you up on that offer next time I'm in the UK (provided I've got my British Rider's Licence by then )

Kindly note that luggage restrictions from here to there are a bit measly, and I would be most gratified if you would assist me with a few necessities, as follows:
- HitAir or equivalent
- body protector
- short lead rein, for you to lead me with
- air ambulance parked in neighbouring field
- brown paper bag for when I hyperventilate prior to mounting

I'll bring my own sedation - extra doses available for any sensitive spectators who may be traumatised when I fall off.

Dee looks very lovely, but I strongly suspect she will take umbrage at the aged show jumper slouching around on her. Still, give it a go eh?


----------



## JingleTingle (16 February 2012)

Ermmm - am I being thick here (please dont answer that!) but why is it (apparently) such a big deal to offer people a chance to sit on your horse?  

Is your horse wild and unbroken?
Are you truly the only person capable of sitting on the nag?

What a very odd thread?


----------



## martlin (16 February 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



			Are you truly the only person capable of sitting on the nag?
		
Click to expand...

'course she is.


----------



## Spring Feather (16 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			Go for it  if you can you are more then welcome  i cant, last time i did we bolted and she threw herself around a 20x40 arena. They feel small when you remember dee is 17hh
		
Click to expand...

Many of mine are over 17hh, not a problem.  Only problem is getting there.  Maybe next year I will be in your country and I'll defo take you up on it if you're still game


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Thankyou very much for your kind offer to ride your lovely mare I am afraid at this time I must decline because I am very busy instructing lawyers  to comb the statute books looking for a law that it has recently been brought to my attention may exist that prevents me riding as my surgeon would prefer I did not ride I sure you will understand why I must reject your kind offer
		
Click to expand...

That is ok, in light of recent information that has been brought to my attention it must be noted that as i have used delicia to break the law, she is herself implicated in a crime and as such, is a piece of vital evidence for the crown prosecution.

Furthermore, any accepting of this 'delicia' to ride or worse, hack, must be seen as the handling of goods used in crime and as such, you are required to hand yourselves in at the nearest police station. I shall be heading down there after tea. Delicia has already contacted the local police force and bars are being fitted to her stable as we speak.


----------



## JingleTingle (16 February 2012)

martlin said:



			'course she is.
		
Click to expand...

Oh right I see.....gosh a horse that only one person can ever ride......never met one of those.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 February 2012)

So it's a confidence thing?


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

grumpyoldmare said:



			Ermmm - am I being thick here (please dont answer that!) but why is it (apparently) such a big deal to offer people a chance to sit on your horse?  

Is your horse wild and unbroken?
Are you truly the only person capable of sitting on the nag?

What a very odd thread?

Click to expand...


its a p!ss take  and anyone can ride dee, given my consent that is 

Might i offer you a brownie?


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

blazingsaddles said:



			So it's a confidence thing?
		
Click to expand...

Its more complicated then this....i have summerised it a lot.


----------



## Megibo (16 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			@ JFTD - cobs cant go fast enough for you to fall off  Your argument is invalid 

Click to expand...

what a stupid thing to say 








































it's the WELSH cobs that go fast enough for that  Jaw locked, p****** off across a field because..well...they want to! 
I love your horse, love her piccies, but I have enough of a braincell not to accept your kind offer 
Who are these moaners going on about some other thread ??!!


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			Many of mine are over 17hh, not a problem.  Only problem is getting there.  Maybe next year I will be in your country and I'll defo take you up on it if you're still game 

Click to expand...

definetly


----------



## Spring Feather (16 February 2012)

martlin said:



			'course she is.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, no.  Other people have ridden Delicia when she was younger as BH has mentioned above and in this thread there's photographic proof  http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=10436901#post10436901


----------



## Tash88 (16 February 2012)

'Horsey people' like you really irritate me. It doesn't sound like your horse is particularly happy, and you are using anecdotes about her behaviour in order to inflate your 'status'. Pathetic if you ask me, I'd expect girls of about 13 to go on about their horses' sharpness and height but not adults.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 February 2012)

I'm clearly not in the loop...............................


----------



## amandap (16 February 2012)

black_horse what happened to your other thread? Or shouldn't I ask.


----------



## quirky (16 February 2012)

blazingsaddles said:



			I'm clearly not in the loop...............................
		
Click to expand...

Best place to be


----------



## Megibo (16 February 2012)

Tash88 said:



			'Horsey people' like you really irritate me. It doesn't sound like your horse is particularly happy, and you are using anecdotes about her behaviour in order to inflate your 'status'. Pathetic if you ask me, I'd expect girls of about 13 to go on about their horses' sharpness and height but not adults.
		
Click to expand...

oo another bite! 
this thread is a joke...made as something humorous (mainly i believe) by the OP... do I need to repeat slowly ?!
Oh and having a naughty horse doesn't make you 'big' or 'hard' Tash so where are you getting that from ??


----------



## sonjafoers (16 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			Ill summerise


8 years old - she goes down on the road with me after rearing excessively for half an hour
		
Click to expand...

That's one hell of a lot of rearing


----------



## Goldenstar (16 February 2012)

Tash88 said:



			'Horsey people' like you really irritate me. It doesn't sound like your horse is particularly happy, and you are using anecdotes about her behaviour in order to inflate your 'status'. Pathetic if you ask me, I'd expect girls of about 13 to go on about their horses' sharpness and height but not adults.
		
Click to expand...

It's a joke
Heavens I hate horsey people with no sense of humor .


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

Tash88 said:



			'Horsey people' like you really irritate me. It doesn't sound like your horse is particularly happy, and you are using anecdotes about her behaviour in order to inflate your 'status'. Pathetic if you ask me, I'd expect girls of about 13 to go on about their horses' sharpness and height but not adults.
		
Click to expand...

excuse you???

My horse is happy, however she had a lot of **** happen to her as a youngster and i have spent a long long time trying to regain her trust and work with her. She is spirited yes, but i am teaching her to still be able to express herself (so she isnt shut down) but to be what i define as well behaved. Why not read a bit about her before you judge us?

You are pathetic, not i


----------



## Tash88 (16 February 2012)

There is no need for you to repeat anything slowly. I know it doesn't make you big or hard, that is the point I was making. Some people like to think it makes them superior though, if only they can handle the said horse. As others have said on this thread, the OP is being rather attention-seeking.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (16 February 2012)

Tash88 said:



			'Horsey people' like you really irritate me. It doesn't sound like your horse is particularly happy, and you are using anecdotes about her behaviour in order to inflate your 'status'. Pathetic if you ask me, I'd expect girls of about 13 to go on about their horses' sharpness and height but not adults.
		
Click to expand...

Being "horsey" is a very expensive pastime, I think we'll agree. But good manners come free of charge.


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

sonjafoers said:



			That's one hell of a lot of rearing 

Click to expand...

shes nappy  we were about 200 metres from the entrance to the yard and she kept wanting to run off, when i half halted her she spun and reared and then i couldnt get any sense from her whatsoever.


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

Tash88 said:



			There is no need for you to repeat anything slowly. I know it doesn't make you big or hard, that is the point I was making. Some people like to think it makes them superior though, if only they can handle the said horse. As others have said on this thread, the OP is being rather attention-seeking.
		
Click to expand...

If i am attention seeking, why are you replying and giving me said attention???


----------



## ponypilotmum (16 February 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			Lol, no.  Other people have ridden Delicia when she was younger as BH has mentioned above and in this thread there's photographic proof  http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=10436901#post10436901

Click to expand...

OP was called Nigel 'before'  

Op why don't you offer the ride to one of The Gb team? I'm sure they could use a horse of her talents later this year....


----------



## ester (16 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			excuse you???

My horse is happy, however she had a lot of **** happen to her as a youngster
		
Click to expand...


BH do you mean other stuff before you owned her or since owning her?


----------



## martlin (16 February 2012)

lucky-lady said:



			OP was called Nigel 'before'  

Op why don't you offer the ride to one of The Gb team? I'm sure they could use a horse of her talents later this year....
		
Click to expand...

I don't think any of the GB team are good enough, clearly


----------



## Tash88 (16 February 2012)

I have a sense of humour and a degree of intelligence, however it isn't limited to the somewhat insular world of equestrianism. Like I said; attention seeking.


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

ester said:



			BH do you mean other stuff before you owned her or since owning her?
		
Click to expand...

Stuff that happened to her whilst on livery and i was in/out of hospital......note the scars on her legs etc, the fact she HATES male riders nowadays with a passion and can be funny about men in general.


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

martlin said:



			I don't think any of the GB team are good enough, clearly 

Click to expand...

Im confused, ive never been called nigel.......

martlin - enough with the digs  thank you so kindly.


----------



## ponypilotmum (16 February 2012)

martlin said:



			I don't think any of the GB team are good enough, clearly 

Click to expand...


----------



## JFTDWS (16 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			Im confused, ive never been called nigel.......
		
Click to expand...

Are they suggesting you are a post op transexual? 

Or do I need to grab my mind out of the gutter?


----------



## ponypilotmum (16 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			Stuff that happened to her whilst on livery and i was in/out of hospital......note the scars on her legs etc, the fact she HATES male riders nowadays with a passion and can be funny about men in general.
		
Click to expand...

Is she a lesbian?


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 February 2012)

BH, it might be a good idea to put a disclaimer on a thread that is tongue in hoof, I have now wasted approximately 15 seconds of my life that I will never get back, replying to this thread.


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

lucky-lady - i dont know, i havent asked her lol

@jftd - i know right, and there was me thinking the injections were working


----------



## JFTDWS (16 February 2012)

blazingsaddles said:



			BH, it might be a good idea to put a disclaimer on a thread that is tongue in hoof, I have now wasted approximately 15 seconds of my life that I will never get back, replying to this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Tongue in HOOF   

Ewwwww  You don't know where that's been 


BH, it's the moustache which gives you away.  The beard is a bit of a clue too, but...


----------



## Goldenstar (16 February 2012)

JFTD said:



			Are they suggesting you are a post op transexual? 

Or do I need to grab my mind out of the gutter?
		
Click to expand...

BH you should have said no wonder the doctors don't want you to ride .


----------



## starbar (16 February 2012)

What a very odd thread!  I feel I am missing something??  

Do you want to come and ride my horses?  Can you muck them out as well, I quite fancy a day off! 

Regarding the 'rearing excessively on the road for half an hour'.  Maybe getting off before she went over may have been a plan!!!  You could have lead her away from the yard to combat the napping!


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

starbar said:



			What a very odd thread!  I feel I am missing something??  

Do you want to come and ride my horses?  Can you muck them out as well, I quite fancy a day off! 

Regarding the 'rearing excessively on the road for half an hour'.  Maybe getting off before she went over may have been a plan!!!  You could have lead her away from the yard to combat the napping! 

Click to expand...

I cannot mount from the ground and if i got off she would have ****ed off lol  funily enough, i combated her spunning and reversing by turning her into the movement and riding her into it.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (16 February 2012)

starbar said:



			What a very odd thread!  I feel I am missing something??  

A sense of humour, perhaps? 
(In fairness, this relates to an earlier thread which appears to have been eaten)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

Ancient Hacker said:





starbar said:



			What a very odd thread!  I feel I am missing something??  




			A sense of humour, perhaps? 
(In fairness, this relates to an earlier thread which appears to have been eaten)
		
Click to expand...

who needs a sense of humour on this forum.... 

Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Auslander (16 February 2012)

amandap said:









black_horse what happened to your other thread? Or shouldn't I ask.
		
Click to expand...

It disappeared up its own derriere..


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

**DELICIA UPDATE**







Going good


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (16 February 2012)

Ooo it's just like a bitchy livery yard on this thread. Just keep smiling BH


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Ooo it's just like a bitchy livery yard on this thread. Just keep smiling BH 

Click to expand...

I am smiling to the rune from Nemo 'just keep swimming'


----------



## mik (16 February 2012)

Nom nom nom, Popcorn anyone?
 So we have a post op transexual, riding an 'impossible to ride',  lesbian mare that is humungous and does high school dressage movements even when hacking, but both horse and rider, have a sense of the ridiculous, and are happy hurtling around small dressage arenas in a double bridle and not a lot else?
Gets my vote


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

mik said:



			Nom nom nom, Popcorn anyone?
 So we have a post op transexual, riding an 'impossible to ride',  lesbian mare that is humungous and does high school dressage movements even when hacking, but both horse and rider, have a sense of the ridiculous, and are happy hurtling around small dressage arenas in a double bridle and not a lot else?
Gets my vote 

Click to expand...

You missed out the fact that we wear matchy matchy even out hacking and dont care what people think


----------



## mik (16 February 2012)

OK OK,    



mik said:



			Nom nom nom, Popcorn anyone?
So we have a post op transexual, riding an 'impossible to ride',  lesbian mare that is humungous and does high school dressage movements even when wearing matchy-matchy out hacking (whilst winking at tractor drivers), but both horse and rider, have a sense of the ridiculous, and are happy hurtling around small dressage arenas in a double bridle,  BLING BLING,  and not a lot else?
Gets my vote 

Click to expand...


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

Where is the pop corn :S im hungry


----------



## mik (16 February 2012)

I just offered, heavens, keep up woman? Man... erm you..


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

mik said:



			I just offered, heavens, keep up woman? Man... erm you..
		
Click to expand...

Just call me izzy (iz he? ) *noms pop corn*

Wait oh right...some contraversy *coughs*

http://www.facebook.com/v/38719140977

This is dee when she was roughed off in a field  thats me on the crutches (obviously)

See, i thought the surgery was a success...no beard in sight


----------



## JFTDWS (16 February 2012)

mik said:



			hurtling around small dressage arenas in a double bridle and not a lot else?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, the post op transexual is naked


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

JFTD said:



			Sorry, the post op transexual is naked 

Click to expand...

Am i going to be known as POT now


----------



## amandap (16 February 2012)

Auslander said:



			It disappeared up its own derriere..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Renvers (16 February 2012)

Kind offer; but I couldn't accept. I suit bay's better, black makes me look too pale


----------



## Moomin1 (16 February 2012)

Personally I think that if someone wants to big themselves up and it makes them feel better for it then let them!!! OP it sounds like you are a unique and very talented rider managing such a difficult big horse.


----------



## Enfys (16 February 2012)

JFTD said:



			She's lovely, but it looks a long way down to me 

Click to expand...

That is what I was thinking too


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

thank you everyone  despite dee's high she is just a big pony 

Delicia is a true black but im pale as anything, i like to think it suits our mysteriousness 

[youtube]GPfZ04-GciQ[/youtube]

[youtube]uJwPxtwPKM0[/youtube]

^ yes she goes disunited, she has a whole host of evasion tricks and techniques 

[youtube]Vj4GrsU0a2I[/youtube]


[youtube]vu7qAcEhAU0[/youtube]


----------



## MeganLindsx (16 February 2012)

... Dam this popcorns salty...


----------



## Goldenstar (16 February 2012)

I think that horse has had more clips online than Totilas BH she will get big headed you know


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

@goldenstar - they are a way of backing up files i dont ever want to loose  plus they help me to document our progress 

I have sweet pop corn too


----------



## mik (16 February 2012)

Hey, BH, where is the video of you in the diamond studded  bikini??


----------



## Goldenstar (16 February 2012)

You will get footy on the sugary pop corn stick to the salty


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

mik said:



			Hey, BH, where is the video of you in the diamond studded  bikini??
		
Click to expand...

No those pictures arent for this forum lol


----------



## Always Henesy (16 February 2012)

black_horse said:








Click to expand...


----------



## weesophz (16 February 2012)

this is great


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

glad to have made you smile



Can i offer you a have a good day card?


----------



## MeganLindsx (16 February 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			You will get footy on the sugary pop corn stick to the salty
		
Click to expand...

I'm gunna risk it and go for the sugary popcorn... It's worth it


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

MeganLindsx said:



			I'm gunna risk it and go for the sugary popcorn... It's worth it 

Click to expand...

Warning, high sugar levels may send you a little loopy and footy


----------



## weesophz (16 February 2012)

black_horse said:



 glad to have made you smile



Can i offer you a have a good day card?



Click to expand...

yes please! haha people are to petty, i for one would love a go on your crazy sounding beastie! my boys such a donkey these days..


----------



## DosyMare (16 February 2012)

BH I love your GG - but really?? Yellow bandages....... so not cool.


----------



## Emilieu (16 February 2012)

Love the sig Sophz 

Love the matchy matchy BH.

And thanks for the entertainment, gutted i missed how the old thread turned out!


----------



## maisie06 (16 February 2012)

I can't ride one side of anything over 15hh or that moves out of a slow plod = so thanks but no thanks!! Lovely mare BTW.


----------



## weesophz (16 February 2012)

Emilieu said:



			Love the sig Sophz 


And thanks for the entertainment, gutted i missed how the old thread turned out!
		
Click to expand...

why thank you  

AND ME TOO!


----------



## CatStew (16 February 2012)

BH - your horse is beautiful!

Dare I ask what happened to the other thread?


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

Catstew. I got hungry and ate it


----------



## CatStew (16 February 2012)

What?  The horse or the thread?


----------



## rockysmum (16 February 2012)

No never, it would send my OCD into overdrive

Beautiful horse but you missed a bit with the clippers


----------



## mainpower (16 February 2012)

I'm a little curious as to which dressage rider David is... the first in your list or the one after the event rider?


----------



## JustKickOn (16 February 2012)

I have said to you before how much I like Delicia. Can I just come and cuddle!?


----------



## black_horse (16 February 2012)

No David isn't the first on my list. He isn't mentioned on it


----------



## Chloe..x (16 February 2012)

Merry Crisis said:



			I thought you were very very busy, but you seem to have been on the forum or watching television all day............. and hey ho you are still here!!
		
Click to expand...




JFTD said:



			I thought she had horses to feed and bellys [sic] to fill 

Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't realise you weren't allowed to access HHO on your smartphone on the way to the yard...


----------



## PaddyMonty (17 February 2012)

I'd happily take you up on the offer to ride her.


----------



## black_horse (17 February 2012)

@paddymonty come and have a ride


----------



## JFTDWS (17 February 2012)

Chloe..x said:



			Sorry I didn't realise you weren't allowed to access HHO on your smartphone on the way to the yard...
		
Click to expand...

I hope you're not driving


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (17 February 2012)

I would genuinely love to come and ride your horse!

P.s. Do you have to be any good?


----------



## black_horse (17 February 2012)

Tinsel Trouble said:



			I would genuinely love to come and ride your horse!

P.s. Do you have to be any good?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on how bad you think you are  i dont want you to mount and proceed to scream, might piss the mare off


----------



## JFTDWS (17 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			Depends on how bad you think you are  i dont want you to mount and proceed to scream, might piss the mare off 

Click to expand...

Probably as well I don't fancy a shot - I'm a rather vocal rider 

[YOUTUBE]j7Vy6f2JTVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ester (17 February 2012)

but pretty tuneful with it really


----------



## JFTDWS (17 February 2012)

ester said:



			but pretty tuneful with it really 

Click to expand...

Oh I can produce some beautiful tunes when I'm riding...  I really ought to dig out the sj clips of me and J where every fence went "C'mon J, WE CAN do this, WE CAN...  Good lad".  Makes me sound like Barak Obama   Then there's the Christmas carol singing in August when hacking Fergs out alone, and the general screaming of "I'm going to die" into every fence when jumping


----------



## black_horse (17 February 2012)

JFTD said:



			Probably as well I don't fancy a shot - I'm a rather vocal rider 

[YOUTUBE]j7Vy6f2JTVs[/YOUTUBE]
		
Click to expand...

PMSL hahahahaha! *rolls on floor laughing*


----------



## TicTac (17 February 2012)

Being the owner of a shiny black opinionated mare myself, I would surely like to have a sit on your fair lady, we could do swapsies  lol  However, I do think I would need to wear several pairs of padded knickers as I'm positive your mare has more bounce than mine x


----------



## black_horse (17 February 2012)

TicTac said:



			Being the owner of a shiny black opinionated mare myself, I would surely like to have a sit on your fair lady, we could do swapsies  lol  However, I do think I would need to wear several pairs of padded knickers as I'm positive your mare has more bounce than mine x
		
Click to expand...

Shall we do a pas de deux with a difference? You can have one foot on your horses ass and one on dee and ride them both mask-of-zorro styleee?


----------



## Lady La La (17 February 2012)

I have to say, I'd love to see PaddyMonty ride your horse - I suspect it would make lovely viewing, based on the rather impressive pics I've seen of him riding.

Was the thread title a serious question? I've seen nothing thus far that would put me of riding her... 
Would you like to see someone other than yourself on her? If so I'll come and have a sit 

She was whip shy at one point wasn't she? How did that come about? Was she beaten?


----------



## xxMozlarxx (17 February 2012)

Well joke or not, I enjoyed watching the clips, her trot looks as bouncy as my new boys..I can barely sit it! Tips gratefully received


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

Lady La La said:



			I have to say, I'd love to see PaddyMonty ride your horse - I suspect it would make lovely viewing, based on the rather impressive pics I've seen of him riding.

Was the thread title a serious question? I've seen nothing thus far that would put me of riding her... 
Would you like to see someone other than yourself on her? If so I'll come and have a sit 

She was whip shy at one point wasn't she? How did that come about? Was she beaten?
		
Click to expand...

yes she was dangerously whip shy but now only has a wobbly every now and then. We suspect but nothing concrete


----------



## ausipaliboi (18 February 2012)

I would love to sit on your horse.  I have a few requirements in order to do so however.

1. I require her to be in an enclosed environment
2. I require a minimum of 4 handlers on the ground (one either side of the shoulders and one either side of the rump)
3. As a back up precaution I require numerous super soft mattresses to be placed in a wide area around said horse in the event the 4 handlers fail to catch me 
4. I don't actually want her to move, I am only interested in sitting still for a period of time that it would require to take a photo of me poking my tounge out at the camera.
5. I live in Cairns, Australia.  Can you please send me the bus schedule to your place so that I don't get lost along the way.
6. If you are still reading this I will bring cookies for your ability to read through dribble
7. Okay I am done now I have run out of smart things to say.

Interested?!


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

ausipaliboi said:



			I would love to sit on your horse.  I have a few requirements in order to do so however.

1. I require her to be in an enclosed environment
2. I require a minimum of 4 handlers on the ground (one either side of the shoulders and one either side of the rump)
3. As a back up precaution I require numerous super soft mattresses to be placed in a wide area around said horse in the event the 4 handlers fail to catch me 
4. I don't actually want her to move, I am only interested in sitting still for a period of time that it would require to take a photo of me poking my tounge out at the camera.
5. I live in Cairns, Australia.  Can you please send me the bus schedule to your place so that I don't get lost along the way.
6. If you are still reading this I will bring cookies for your ability to read through dribble
7. Okay I am done now I have run out of smart things to say.

Interested?!
		
Click to expand...


Sounds feesable  wrap up warm, its winter over here


----------



## Damnation (18 February 2012)

I would LOVE to ride D, but I fear I would make a complete hash of it and probibily die  I think she is a one woman horse!


----------



## Moomin1 (18 February 2012)

JFTD said:



			Probably as well I don't fancy a shot - I'm a rather vocal rider 

[YOUTUBE]j7Vy6f2JTVs[/YOUTUBE]
		
Click to expand...

JFTD, I nearly pee'd myself hearing your vocals!!!


----------



## ausipaliboi (18 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			Sounds feesable  wrap up warm, its winter over here 

Click to expand...

I have gone through my winter clothes and have come up with the following:

One pair of denim jeans, one pair of light denim riding pants, a long sleeve cotton jersey, a couple of light weight jackets and a really cute wooly fluffy thing that is kinda like a shawl.

Which one's should I wear?

All of them?????

Winter here at its coldest is usually about 8 deg cel.  How cold does it get there?

Negative???  Negative what???? Ooooohhhhh 

A one sided conversation is completely normal - what are you laughing at???


----------



## Spudlet (18 February 2012)

JTFD I think you may actually be my long-lost twin, as my vocals sound very similar 

Not that I've ever been ballsy enough (or had much chance) to try x/c fences...


----------



## Ranyhyn (18 February 2012)

JFTD your vocals are brilliant!!   that's set me up for a fab day!


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

I love when JfTd goes '****' lol

@aussiboi yeah best wear all of them


----------



## PaddyMonty (18 February 2012)

Lady La La said:



			I have to say, I'd love to see PaddyMonty ride your horse - I suspect it would make lovely viewing, based on the rather impressive pics I've seen of him riding.
		
Click to expand...

 Pictures can be very deceptive. 
I normally cringe when I see pics / vids of me riding. 
Riding in front of a potential owner for the first time I still find very embarrasing.  Seem to spend the first 20 minutes or so waiting for them to politely (or not) ask me to get off.


----------



## mik (18 February 2012)

Oh I love the comment 'That's what Auntie ..........said... hilarious!


----------



## Lady La La (18 February 2012)

PM - im sure thats not the case! I'd still love to see you ride Delicia at any rate 

BH, When did that happen then, if you helped to back her & have owned her since a 3 year old? Did you make her whip shy, or someone else?
When am I allowed to come & ride her then?


----------



## dafthoss (18 February 2012)

JFTD also has histerical laughter to add to her collection of noises when riding  I know because I was the one she was laughing at


----------



## JFTDWS (18 February 2012)

mik said:



			Oh I love the comment 'That's what Auntie ..........said... hilarious!
		
Click to expand...

Strictly speaking, that was my Dearest Mother 



dafthoss said:



			JFTD also has histerical laughter to add to her collection of noises when riding  I know because I was the one she was laughing at 

Click to expand...




black_horse said:



			I love when JfTd goes '****' lol

@aussiboi yeah best wear all of them 

Click to expand...




Spudlet said:



			JTFD I think you may actually be my long-lost twin, as my vocals sound very similar 

Not that I've ever been ballsy enough (or had much chance) to try x/c fences...
		
Click to expand...




BoolavogueDC said:



			JFTD your vocals are brilliant!!   that's set me up for a fab day!
		
Click to expand...




Moomin1 said:



			JFTD, I nearly pee'd myself hearing your vocals!!!  

Click to expand...

Glad to have entertained you all 

I bet if I posted this is CR, all I would get is criticism about my horrific riding and Fergie's ... "green-ness".  But in NL, all I get is people laughing at me   Good thing I'm not sensitive about such things


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

@lady most definetly was not me  and not something i am going to mention on a public forum


----------



## Marydoll (18 February 2012)

JFTD said:



			Probably as well I don't fancy a shot - I'm a rather vocal rider 

[YOUTUBE]j7Vy6f2JTVs[/YOUTUBE]
		
Click to expand...

Lol that was a very girly squwak


----------



## Chloe..x (18 February 2012)

JFTD said:



			I hope you're not driving 

Click to expand...

Obviously not...


----------



## Lady La La (18 February 2012)

BH Ahh right, another inconsistency to add to the list then? 
Also I remember you posting a picture of Dee competing as a 3 year old a while ago, you said you were cross that she had done too much too soon begore hou bought her. I would assume that had you really have been involved in her backing process that this wouldn't have happened...
Ive never seen any videos or pictures of her bucking, rearing or bolting, do you have any? I can imagine at 17 hands that would be very scary indeed. From the sounds of it you're certainly a braver rider than I am


----------



## Lady La La (18 February 2012)

Before* You*
sorry, typing on an iphone with mew nails is tricky


----------



## Ranyhyn (18 February 2012)

Like the fact iphone recognises begore!  Wonder where you've found a use for that word


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

Lady La La said:



			BH Ahh right, another inconsistency to add to the list then? 
Also I remember you posting a picture of Dee competing as a 3 year old a while ago, you said you were cross that she had done too much too soon begore hou bought her. I would assume that had you really have been involved in her backing process that this wouldn't have happened...
Ive never seen any videos or pictures of her bucking, rearing or bolting, do you have any? I can imagine at 17 hands that would be very scary indeed. From the sounds of it you're certainly a braver rider than I am 

Click to expand...

i have a few pics of her, most people dont pic/film the naughty bits







[youtube]GPfZ04-GciQ[/youtube]

[youtube]uJwPxtwPKM0[/youtube]

Bucking @ 3:50mins

[youtube]FUabnKsbEaY[/youtube]

And a lil hissy fit today but she is getting better

[youtube]RlGu3TZgtJE[/youtube]


----------



## Lady La La (18 February 2012)

Yeah, saw one little buck in there, I'll decline the offer to ride then. I couldn't possibley ever have sat that. I would almost certainly have died


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

lady la la - if that is the case maybe you shouldnt be riding, cant be good for your insurance premiums


----------



## Chloe..x (18 February 2012)

Them two videos clearly show she should not be in a double bridle...


----------



## Lady La La (18 February 2012)

BoolavougeDC, I sure have. Always shart begore you ride difficult horses


----------



## Spring Feather (18 February 2012)

Do you have any video footage of Delicia being ridden in anything other than a double bridle BH?  Or where the rider is riding from the bradoon rather than riding off the curb rein?  I'd be interested to see how she goes. Genuinely


----------



## quirky (18 February 2012)

Am I missing something ?

She seemed to show displeasure in one vid at being halted and tapped with the whip. I can't see anything  else that would be worrying.


----------



## Ibblebibble (18 February 2012)

well BH i have to say i'm disappointed!!!! i was expecting some spectacular shapes to be thrown and some major mardy mare moments but my daughters old pony could throw worse wobblers than that  All this time you been telling us what a spawn of satan Dee is and really she's a pussy cat, shame on you


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

@spring feather

[youtube]3bJbs7e33Bs[/youtube]


[youtube]MRuBCtEBJtM[/youtube]


http://www.facebook.com/v/38717060977

You can all take the mick as much as you like, at least i am being brave enough to post pics/videos


----------



## Jackson (18 February 2012)

I wish my horse would misbehave as elegantly as Delicia. He has all the naughty minus the floaty dressage moves


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			well BH i have to say i'm disappointed!!!! i was expecting some spectacular shapes to be thrown and some major mardy mare moments but my daughters old pony could throw worse wobblers than that  All this time you been telling us what a spawn of satan Dee is and really she's a pussy cat, shame on you

Click to expand...

All the good ones are never videoed/photographed. The last show I did on her was really quite a spectacular fail. So much so i ended up bursting into tears and my confidence is pretty much shot to shite. I asked the tog at the end did he at least get pictures and he said he put his camera down as he expected dee to fall back onto me and didnt want to capture that.


----------



## Lady La La (18 February 2012)

Quirky, I'm as confused as you tbh...


----------



## Suziq77 (18 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			@spring feather
Vids
You can all take the mick as much as you like, at least i am being brave enough to post pics/videos 

Click to expand...

She looks lovely.  I'm only 20 minutes up the road and I'd love to meet her but I'm a midget and I doubt my legs would come much below the saddle flaps  

This is me and my princess - i know we need to get on the case of some proper matchy matchy for our schooling 

http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l601/suziq77ponies/BII_8422.jpg


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

Suziq77 said:



			She looks lovely.  I'm only 20 minutes up the road and I'd love to meet her but I'm a midget and I doubt my legs would come much below the saddle flaps  

This is me and my princess - i know we need to get on the case of some proper matchy matchy for our schooling 

http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l601/suziq77ponies/BII_8422.jpg

Click to expand...


*shout out to all confused people* the door is there >>>>


@ suziq - your neddy is lovely and some nice matching navy sets would make her even more lovely


----------



## JFTDWS (18 February 2012)

BH those last two videos - her trot is sexyyyy...    Obvs, I mean the two embeded ones not the fb one 

Suziq77, you're clearly not doing dressage  - there's no matchy matchy at all there


----------



## Spring Feather (18 February 2012)

Thank you so much BH.  The first two videos were exactly what I was expecting her to be like   She looks utterly fabulous in video 1 and 2, very happy, fluid and beautiful forward motion.  Not so much in video 3 although I only watched to about 5 mins.  What age was she in those videos?


----------



## Suziq77 (18 February 2012)

JFTD said:



			BH those last two videos - her trot is sexyyyy...  

Suziq77, you're clearly not doing dressage  - there's no matchy matchy at all there  

Click to expand...

I know - massive fail, help me HHO, you're my only hope


----------



## Suziq77 (18 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			@ suziq - your neddy is lovely and some nice matching navy sets would make her even more lovely 

Click to expand...

I love navy - where where where?  Recommend me some stuff, I love shopping for horsey things 

ps - i have a dark bay TB too, what colours for her?  (I'm thinking purple, am I way off?)


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			Thank you so much BH.  The first two videos were exactly what I was expecting her to be like   She looks utterly fabulous in video 1 and 2, very happy, fluid and beautiful forward motion.  Not so much in video 3 although I only watched to about 5 mins.  What age was she in those videos?
		
Click to expand...

Video 1 and 2 was last year 

Video 3 was 2007

She can go very nicely in a snaffle but she bolts with me in one and im sorry but i cannot risk it. I ride her a lot in a cambridge pelham too as i do not like to use my double too much


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

Suziq77 said:



			I love navy - where where where?  Recommend me some stuff, I love shopping for horsey things 

ps - i have a dark bay TB too, what colours for her?  (I'm thinking purple, am I way off?)
		
Click to expand...

Please dont make me shop, im trying to detox 

Dressage deluxe, classic dressage, fur feather meds etc are all places you should be looking at a lot


----------



## Spring Feather (18 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			Video 1 and 2 was last year 

Video 3 was 2007

She can go very nicely in a snaffle but she bolts with me in one and im sorry but i cannot risk it. I ride her a lot in a cambridge pelham too as i do not like to use my double too much 

Click to expand...

I understand   Well I had a rather large smile on my face watching the first 2 videos, she was an absolute pleasure to watch thank you.  Have I asked before, what's her breeding?


----------



## Lady La La (18 February 2012)

I have to agree she does look lovely in those first two videos. Is that you riding BH? If so, cant deny, you're very good


----------



## *hic* (18 February 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			I understand   Well I had a rather large smile on my face watching the first 2 videos, she was an absolute pleasure to watch thank you.  Have I asked before, what's her breeding?
		
Click to expand...

She is superb in those, but, black_horse, the upload date on them is March 2010 or almost two years ago.


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

Lady La La said:



			I have to agree she does look lovely in those first two videos. Is that you riding BH? If so, cant deny, you're very good 

Click to expand...

No that is one of my trainers 

I am having such confidence issues surround my ability to ride i wish i had never started this sodding post now 

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=379268415977

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=379258570977

Do not shoot me down in flames for this one...

dee as a 4 year old

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=470744400977

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=470748340977

And that is me riding....


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			She is superb in those, but, black_horse, the upload date on them is March 2010 or almost two years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Ive just realised, sorry i keep thinking its 2011 

Ive been with zoe since spring/summer 2010....time is going by too quickly...


----------



## MrVelvet (18 February 2012)

How come your riding in side reins... =/ ?


----------



## Fauvea (18 February 2012)

OP, you just need a new saddle , try one of those:
http://www.reactorpanel.com/RPstore/product.php?productid=14
or an Aussie saddle (or a western with bucking rolls).
The gingerbred hasn't managed to get me off since I've got a saddle with polleys. I even went for a hack without stirrups when I first got it and you just go with them when they spook/buck/bolt because the blocks keep your tights in (really comfy to sit the trot to).
where are you based? I'll let you try mine if you want.

Edited to add: she didn't do all that on the one hack, she only spooked once at a big black dog that came out of a hedge.


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

MrVelvet said:



			How come your riding in side reins... =/ ?
		
Click to expand...

They are draw reins, and she was a very spirited 4 year old, was standard on the yard at the time unfortunately...


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

Fauvea said:



			OP, you just need a new saddle , try one of those:
http://www.reactorpanel.com/RPstore/product.php?productid=14
or an Aussie saddle (or a western with bucking rolls).
The gingerbred hasn't managed to get me off since I've got a saddle with polleys. I even went for a hack without stirrups when I first got it and you just go with them when they spook/buck/bolt because the blocks keep your tights in (really comfy to sit the trot to).
where are you based? I'll let you try mine if you want.
		
Click to expand...

I tried riding in one of these but it set off an RSD attack


----------



## jhoward (18 February 2012)

MrVelvet said:



			How come your riding in side reins... =/ ?
		
Click to expand...

they are not they are draw reins just attached in a different place


----------



## MrVelvet (18 February 2012)

ah yes I see now, sorry I'm not concentrating.. watching take me out lol! Still they have kinda the same effect am I right?


----------



## mik (18 February 2012)

Gosh I have a lot of posts to read and vid to see!!! Serves me right for going out to dinner.


----------



## Spring Feather (18 February 2012)

What's her breeding? Thanks.


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			What's her breeding? Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry missed this bit 


Sire: Donnerschwee who was an Oldenburg-DE-88-B
Grandsire: Donnerhall also an Oldenburg DE-MAY-81-DCH

Dam: Santina A graded Hanovarian mare-DE/UK-MAR-93-B
Dam Sire: Sao Paulo an Oldenburg-DE-87-BR, he was out of Sandro was was a Holstiner

She has, in her pedigree, Donnerhall, Freiherr, Sao Paulo, Sandro, Gepard, Airport, Argentn and Graphit


----------



## Spring Feather (18 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			Sorry missed this bit 


Sire: Donnerschwee who was an Oldenburg-DE-88-B
Grandsire: Donnerhall also an Oldenburg DE-MAY-81-DCH

Dam: Santina A graded Hanovarian mare-DE/UK-MAR-93-B
Dam Sire: Sao Paulo an Oldenburg-DE-87-BR, he was out of Sandro was was a Holstiner

She has, in her pedigree, Donnerhall, Freiherr, Sao Paulo, Sandro, Gepard, Airport, Argentn and Graphit
		
Click to expand...

Very nice   Thank you


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

no, thank you spring feather, i wanted to send you a PM but you have them turned off


----------



## Spring Feather (18 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			no, thank you spring feather, i wanted to send you a PM but you have them turned off 

Click to expand...

Done


----------



## black_horse (18 February 2012)

spring feather you have mail


----------



## meandmyself (19 February 2012)

Please don't take this the wrong way, because you're a far better ride than I'll ever be. 

What I see is a tense horse and a rider with a tight grip on her mouth. Both of you look like you need to take a deep breath and relax.  

Have you considered a different noseband rather than the double? I think all that's doing is making her curl up. It might be worth a try, anyway. 

Curious- what is she fed and how long is she turned out for?


----------



## Moomin1 (19 February 2012)

Lovely horse!  I am confused by the alledged misbehaviour though?!!  My mare does worse than that and I'm a wimp!! 

I am nowhere near as good a rider as you OP, but to me it looks as if the behaviour is being caused by your horse being restricted far too much in the mouth.


----------



## Puppy (19 February 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			Lovely horse!  I am confused by the alledged misbehaviour though?!!  My mare does worse than that and I'm a wimp!!
		
Click to expand...

Snap!  Oh, except my horse is a gelding.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 February 2012)

just popping in still having fun everyone?


----------



## Tifferss (19 February 2012)

Hoof in cheek (with tongue possibly over the bit maybe ;-) as this thread is, i would like to add my lurky two pence worth.....


BH - you obviously love this beauty of a big girl and have ups and downs with her but im the main have fun and sucess - i "must" be missing all the video's of those people slagging you off...as they must be SO fantabulous and want to show you how its done !

Well done you - very brave. I certainly wouldnt dare post my riding !!

And for the record - id love to ride her!!


----------



## black_horse (19 February 2012)

More then welcome too 

In all fairness, they have a point. Dee shouldnt be in the double for the reasons she is, so i am going to change this


----------



## Tifferss (19 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			More then welcome too 

In all fairness, they have a point. Dee shouldnt be in the double for the reasons she is, so i am going to change this 

Click to expand...

My baby girl is only 4 and were still at intro level!! (getting placed 1-3 every time though!!) So seeing how she rode at 4 (with or without vile reins) im very jealous !!


----------



## black_horse (19 February 2012)

I will get her back into her snaffle. I will compete in her snaffle, this is my ultimate goal, to have her light and loose in front 

ETA


----------



## Moomin1 (19 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			I will get her back into her snaffle. I will compete in her snaffle, this is my ultimate goal, to have her light and loose in front 

Click to expand...

Nice to hear BH, keep us posted how you get on!  I noticed (and I really hope you don't mind me mentioning on this thread) that you said you have clinical depression (please forgive me if I read this wrong!).  Just remember that depression is also known as The Doubting Disease and has a terrible way of destroying your confidence and self belief. It will play every trick with you possible!  Been there myself and I doubted every part of my life.


----------



## black_horse (19 February 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			Nice to hear BH, keep us posted how you get on!  I noticed (and I really hope you don't mind me mentioning on this thread) that you said you have clinical depression (please forgive me if I read this wrong!).  Just remember that depression is also known as The Doubting Disease and has a terrible way of destroying your confidence and self belief. It will play every trick with you possible!  Been there myself and I doubted every part of my life.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree (and yes you are right) it also saps away all my energy and means that finding motivation (particularly for change) difficult.

TBH i feel a little ashamed of myself that i have let this contiue for this long. I know dee shouldnt be in a double really, but when fear and panic of what has happened sets in, its hard to let go. But i owe it to delicia.


----------



## Moomin1 (19 February 2012)

..Another wonderful symptom of the dreaded depression - guilty feelings!  You are not a bad person, it's the depression making you think that way.  And by the sounds of it you are beginning to maybe emerge from that horrid insular world that surrounds you when you are depressed.  You are making changes and looking ahead.  I suffered from severe depression and anxiety in 2010 and I got so bad that everything around me felt like it was in slow motion.  I couldn't go to the supermarket and even stood staring at a can of soup for nearly an hour because I couldn't concentrate or think straight.  The strangest darkest thoughts and feelings flood you when you are in the midst of depression and it is exhausting trying to get through a day.  Just try and remember that there is no need for you to prove yourself to anybody but yourself.  Take your time and every time you get those doubting feelings about yourself - remember it is the disease talking!


----------



## black_horse (19 February 2012)

moomin - the worst think, asking someone to continualy repeat themselves because, although i am listening, i am not taking it in...


----------



## Moomin1 (19 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			moomin - the worst think, asking someone to continualy repeat themselves because, although i am listening, i am not taking it in...
		
Click to expand...

I know so well what you mean.  Reading sentences over and over again and still not knowing what it said, driving a whole journey and then not even remembering most of it, analysing absolutely everything and anything and desperately trying to work out why you feel the way you do.  I was convinced I was mental and actually asked my mum to drive me to hospital on xmas day (she didn't thankfully!!!) because I thought I was losing my marbles!  I thought everyone was staring at me and thinking I was a nutcase, yet after I got well and people found out I had depression they all said they hadn't noticed anything!  Sounds strange - but the one biggest thing that sticks in my head is that I found it almost impossible to drink a glass of juice or water - I used to stare at the glass and get this horrible feeling that something was very wrong with it (crazy I know!!) but I couldn't figure what!  I take it you have seen your gp and are recieving treatment?  If not then maybe it's an idea to just explain how you are feeling to the doc.  People tend to get uppity about the thought of meds but they really are fantastic and get you back on track and to yourself again.  Obviously though, if you are getting better without meds then that is the best option!


----------



## meandmyself (19 February 2012)

black_horse said:



			I will get her back into her snaffle. I will compete in her snaffle, this is my ultimate goal, to have her light and loose in front 

ETA






Click to expand...

She really is lovely.  I think you need to print out a selection of pics like this and hang them somewhere you can see them everyday to remind yourself what you're both working towards.  

Have you thought about taking a break from dressage? Having a go at Trek or showing? Something to give you both a change of pace.


----------



## black_horse (19 February 2012)

One step at a time i think 

i must be mad :S


----------



## Apercrumbie (19 February 2012)

OP I genuinely think so many of your problems are in your head which is obviously a symptom of your depression.  
Firstly I think you need to think of Delicia in a different way.  Yes, she throws toys out of the pram but honestly, so do lots of horses and many are far far worse than Delicia.  By thinking of her as a dangerous horse you are sapping your own confidence and doing her a serious injustice.  Focus on when she is good and try to ignore her hissy fits as best you can.  I appreciate she is difficult but for your own mental health I suggest you alter your way of thinking.

Secondly, perhaps lay off competing for a while.  I'm sure Dee doesn't mind, so take some time to enjoy her.  Also, it doesn't matter if someone else competes her for you.  You train her and therefore it's still your victory.


----------



## Tempi (20 February 2012)

I find it funny you say shes out winning elementaries, when her record shows no wins? And according to her record she hasn't even done a handful of them yet and only has 15 points since she started competing in 2008....

I think quite a lot of your problem is obviously linked to your depression which in a way is quite sad.  I would suggest you take time out from the forum, stop living your life through it and sort out your head, speak to someone who can help and focus on the positive things in your life.


----------



## LizzieJ (20 February 2012)

Tbf, most of her reports have been unaffiliated.


----------

